# Poundland mini pump



## Riverman (16 Jan 2010)

Is it any good?


----------



## Riverman (16 Jan 2010)

Is it any good?


----------



## MrRidley (16 Jan 2010)

Made of cheese.


----------



## MrRidley (16 Jan 2010)

Made of cheese.


----------



## sagefly (16 Jan 2010)

Its gott a be worth trying for a quid!


----------



## sagefly (16 Jan 2010)

Its gott a be worth trying for a quid!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Jan 2010)

i got a lock for a quid. no good for leaving the bike all day somewhere, but perfect for the club run as it's small enough to go in a saddle bag, for those occasions when we stop at a garden centre or cannot watch the bikes from the café…


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Jan 2010)

i got a lock for a quid. no good for leaving the bike all day somewhere, but perfect for the club run as it's small enough to go in a saddle bag, for those occasions when we stop at a garden centre or cannot watch the bikes from the café…


----------



## thomas (16 Jan 2010)

I got some of their puncture repair patches....I wouldn't use them on my tubes, but they did help someone else out (Before I forgot to zip my back bag up and they fell out and became road kill...whoopps!).

For a quid though, even if it's crap it's not the end of the world.


----------



## thomas (16 Jan 2010)

I got some of their puncture repair patches....I wouldn't use them on my tubes, but they did help someone else out (Before I forgot to zip my back bag up and they fell out and became road kill...whoopps!).

For a quid though, even if it's crap it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Riverman (17 Jan 2010)

> Made of cheese.



I guess I could always grate it onto some pasta if it's no good.


----------



## Riverman (17 Jan 2010)

> Made of cheese.



I guess I could always grate it onto some pasta if it's no good.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jan 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Made of *tasteless* cheese.



Not even any good on pasta...


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jan 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Made of *tasteless* cheese.



Not even any good on pasta...


----------



## dav1d (17 Jan 2010)

A few years ago, my brother, sister and I all bought mini pumps from a pounshop (think it was Poundland, but may have been Poundworld) - we all ended up with cut hands as they were so dangerous!


----------



## dav1d (17 Jan 2010)

A few years ago, my brother, sister and I all bought mini pumps from a pounshop (think it was Poundland, but may have been Poundworld) - we all ended up with cut hands as they were so dangerous!


----------



## New Horizon (17 Jan 2010)

Surely the point is that they must be made in China, exploiting cheap labour, using precious resources both in the manufacture and shipping, only to be tossed in the bin the first time they're used. I don't see that as responsible consuming.


----------



## New Horizon (17 Jan 2010)

Surely the point is that they must be made in China, exploiting cheap labour, using precious resources both in the manufacture and shipping, only to be tossed in the bin the first time they're used. I don't see that as responsible consuming.


----------



## ASC1951 (18 Jan 2010)

I agree with NH. Nothing wrong with that process - cheap labourers have as much right to a crust as expensive ones - but you do need a usable product at the end of it. It's not like cheap food, which may taste horrible but is functionally ok. There is a minimum price for manufacturing a working bike pump and £1 is a long way below it. You need to be spending at least a fiver.

Buy cheap, buy twice, as they say.


----------



## ASC1951 (18 Jan 2010)

I agree with NH. Nothing wrong with that process - cheap labourers have as much right to a crust as expensive ones - but you do need a usable product at the end of it. It's not like cheap food, which may taste horrible but is functionally ok. There is a minimum price for manufacturing a working bike pump and £1 is a long way below it. You need to be spending at least a fiver.

Buy cheap, buy twice, as they say.


----------



## Mycroft (18 Jan 2010)

I bought the Tesco pump for a quid, I assume they are similar, my friend used it, in the rain, one taxi ride later and they got home swearing their revenge on it. The thing wouldn't stay on the valve for them, I however of "clamp hands" fame managed to keep it in place AND fill the tube. however it wasn't raining and cold, nor was I outside and tired when I tried it.

since then it disintegrated without physical assistance, I honestly doubt it would have stood up to being dropped.

When you REALLY WILL depend on something, its worth spending the money.

poundlands Hi viz jackets are an ok purchase though I hear.


----------



## Mycroft (18 Jan 2010)

I bought the Tesco pump for a quid, I assume they are similar, my friend used it, in the rain, one taxi ride later and they got home swearing their revenge on it. The thing wouldn't stay on the valve for them, I however of "clamp hands" fame managed to keep it in place AND fill the tube. however it wasn't raining and cold, nor was I outside and tired when I tried it.

since then it disintegrated without physical assistance, I honestly doubt it would have stood up to being dropped.

When you REALLY WILL depend on something, its worth spending the money.

poundlands Hi viz jackets are an ok purchase though I hear.


----------



## Mycroft (18 Jan 2010)

I bought the Tesco pump for a quid, I assume they are similar, my friend used it, in the rain, one taxi ride later and they got home swearing their revenge on it. The thing wouldn't stay on the valve for them, I however of "clamp hands" fame managed to keep it in place AND fill the tube. however it wasn't raining and cold, nor was I outside and tired when I tried it.

since then it disintegrated without physical assistance, I honestly doubt it would have stood up to being dropped.

When you REALLY WILL depend on something, its worth spending the money.

poundlands Hi viz jackets are an ok purchase though I hear.


----------



## Cycletrax (18 Jan 2010)

I wouldnt buy one I dont think, you may get a little bit of use out of it, but you will end up buying another pump. As stated buy cheap, buy twice..


----------



## Cycletrax (18 Jan 2010)

I wouldnt buy one I dont think, you may get a little bit of use out of it, but you will end up buying another pump. As stated buy cheap, buy twice..


----------



## Cycletrax (18 Jan 2010)

I wouldnt buy one I dont think, you may get a little bit of use out of it, but you will end up buying another pump. As stated buy cheap, buy twice..


----------



## tyred (19 Jan 2010)

I've bought several (15" frame) pumps in a local pound shop. One, I carry on my Peugeot and have used it quite a few times and it works fine. One, I cut down to size to fit the pump pegs on my Raleigh Twenty (couldn't find an 11" pump anywhere) and it's been used a few times without problems. I got a third recently and dismantled it and took the rubber washer out of it to replace the worn out one in the original metal bodied pump on my Rudge roadster project. This worked very well.


----------



## Tynan (19 Jan 2010)

if I'm out with one pump, I want it to work when I need it to, not one to cut a corner on, a pump costs what, £10, and will last you for years


----------

